# Green eyed chis



## Yoshismom

I hear alot of people say they have never seen green eyed chis when they meet Yoshi. I have read that it can be common in lighter colors, I was just wondering who else had chis with green eyes? and if any of them are darker colored?


----------



## Katie

Yoshi must have chocolate in him right? His nose looks chocolate, and both my chocolate chis have greenish eyes and they were very green as puppies. 

not the greatest pic but this is ty as a puppy. i used to call him my green eyed monster! his eyes are less green now but i think its common in chocolates


----------



## MSBOOTS

Our Lilly has green eyes. They are so hard to photograph they always look red. She also has a brown nose. I always thought the lighter eyes were more common in the dogs with brown noses.
Our other 3 have black noses and brown eyes.


----------



## Yoshismom

Yes he does have a brown nose. although his parents were both his color, I guess there is chocolate somewhere down the line. His eyes are still very green at almost 3 yrs.


----------



## vegaschi

Coco has green eyes as well. I'll have to try and get a pic of them, it doesn't show up well on Camera. They are SO pretty! Oh her nose is brownish too


----------



## freedomchis

my honey had really green eyes when she was younger but they are like a hazel colour now but at times you can see green in them and her nose is a pink colour sometimes brownish colour
and her mum was a chocolate colour her dad was a black and tan her sister from a previous litter was a chocolate colour with the brightesed green eyes


----------



## chi_cutie26

Mine has green eyes too.. Check here, on the second picture I post her eye color are clearly seen. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=27445


----------



## Kioana

Jasper has them and my new puppy Puffin is red with hazel/green eyes


----------



## Yoshismom

This is really interesting everyone, thanks for sharing

I have noticed that Chibi has a brown nose and he is a cream and white color and has brown eyes?


----------



## Pookypeds

Pedro's eyes are green, also!


----------



## Pookypeds

Forgot to say Pedro is a tan color...so he's darker than Yoshi.


----------



## *Lydz*

Aww katie that pic is so cute


----------



## DlTobin

Hi! Mabelline has green eyes. Pretty brown nose!


----------



## dahlia

Everyone always compliments Lucy on her green eyes. I think they look more golden, but I guess they look different depending on the light.


----------

